# Athearn RTR vs tsunami



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I did an install around December and been fighting it ever since.

Problem (s) motor stalls makes a noise and no matter how much power applied it just sits there

I get random shut downs 

Since I have nce I watched the voltage/power meter and I've seen spikes in the .70's while blasting horn 

I have ran this one with others and it causes track/nce to reset

I have ran my other 3 at the same time you can see video and the highest I ever seen was .28 

Anyways I'm blaming the motor 

Reason: heat! I have felt engine shell and it was warm 

Second when I try to get engine to run at crawl speeds the motor seems to bind

Track is clean wheels connections etc has all been checked and checked again.

So is this just another case of another athearn open frame motor failure

I have a kato motor on stand-by but wanted ask first if I'm concluding this right??

Thanks art


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It may be a binding truck too...check that they rotate freely with drive shafts removed first.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Already did that as well.. I'm still more worried about the heat and spikes when running the engine


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol when I pulled d/s I didn't start it up. Sure enough it spun but I heard the noise so I put my finger on flywheel and it sounded like an overheated fan motor at work..

So I guess I'm doing a Kato motor swap...


----------

